# EMG 60 vs. 85 for neck



## capac (Feb 28, 2018)

Hey, 

I just put an 81 into a 24 fret super strat... Now I'm wondering what neck pickup to get. Which one do you guys prefer and why?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 28, 2018)

60.

I like the clear, clean, glassy sound it has. It doesn't mud up at all. The 85 is higher output, even moreso than the 81. Muds up easily, not as clear... it's just not a good neck pickup IMO.

Another option would be the 60A. Would have more beef than the 60, without being over-the-top crazy like the 85.


----------



## Gravy Train (Feb 28, 2018)

60 as well. Just sounds right to me. Love the smooth and clear tone I get.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 28, 2018)

Consider who you are playing with too.
If you have a bass player with loads of low end, and minimal upper end, the 60 is the better choice as it works with that in mind.

If your bass players tone is rather bright, you might get away with using the 85.

It's all about carving out space for one another in the mix.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 28, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 60.
> 
> I like the clear, clean, glassy sound it has. It doesn't mud up at all. The 85 is higher output, even moreso than the 81. Muds up easily, not as clear... it's just not a good neck pickup IMO.
> 
> Another option would be the 60A. Would have more beef than the 60, without being over-the-top crazy like the 85.



This.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 28, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 60.
> 
> I like the clear, clean, glassy sound it has. It doesn't mud up at all. The 85 is higher output, even moreso than the 81. Muds up easily, not as clear... it's just not a good neck pickup IMO.
> 
> Another option would be the 60A. Would have more beef than the 60, without being over-the-top crazy like the 85.



I miss the rep system  but yeah, 60 is a great pair for the 81. My old bandmate had an EC-1000 with that setup and I enjoyed it when I'd noodle on his guitar. I really like the 85 as a bridge pickup, but it's a lot fatter than I normally like a neck pickup to be


----------



## lewis (Mar 1, 2018)

also what about the 60x? Its chimier/brighter than the regular

or something dual stacked so you get humbucker and single coil tones on a push/pull? Something like the 89R ?


----------



## capac (Mar 1, 2018)

89R sounds like a compelling option. I'm afraid it is too thick to fit in my cavity low enough. 81 does barely.

I'm looking for something with nicer cleans than 81 bridge . Lower output would help.


----------



## MYGFH (Mar 1, 2018)

Edit: reread the op. Neck pu question, I would go 60.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 1, 2018)

If you're going for neck pickups leads, go for the 85. It's a classic for a reason. Smooth, full, and still clear. Never shrill.


----------



## bnzboy (Mar 1, 2018)

60 neck, 85 bridge. I used to use 60 neck and blackout bridge and 1000x happier than using 81


----------



## Quiet Coil (Mar 1, 2018)

60A or 89.


----------



## elkoki (Mar 1, 2018)

81/85 and 81/60 are classic . But I went with something different and got an EMG 81/66 combo. I don't know how the 60 and 66 compare... But I really like the 60's clean tone... Clear, not distorted, kind of glassy and round sounding..

81 for metal...60 for clean sounds and fat leads.


----------



## Alex79 (Mar 1, 2018)

60 no matter the style. All-round better neck pickup than the 85.


----------



## capac (Mar 1, 2018)

I think 60 is the winner here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 1, 2018)

elkoki said:


> 81/85 and 81/60 are classic . But I went with something different and got an EMG 81/66 combo. I don't know how the 60 and 66 compare... But I really like the 60's clean tone... Clear, not distorted, kind of glassy and round sounding..
> 
> 81 for metal...60 for clean sounds and fat leads.



The 81/66 set is what Devin Townsend used before he switched to Fishman. 

The 66 is probably closer to a hot-rodded PAF, while the 60 seems to share the qualites of a P90 or Filtertron, I find.


----------



## capac (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm just afraid that 60 might be too glassy on cleans. Isn't 85 quite warm on cleans? I already have the glass from bridge pickup, but I often find myself trying to flick to the neck pickup for a more rounded clean tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 1, 2018)

capac said:


> I'm just afraid that 60 might be too glassy on cleans. Isn't 85 quite warm on cleans? I already have the glass from bridge pickup, but I often find myself trying to flick to the neck pickup for a more rounded clean tone.



The 85 is over-the-fuck-top bassy. I don't recommend it. 

Like I said, if you want smoother, get the 60A instead. Or if you can find one, a 66.


----------



## capac (Mar 1, 2018)

Ok thanks . I also have to find the pickup in brushed gold in order for it to match my 81.

Aren't KSE known for using 85s in the bridge? I imagine it's too damn extra thicc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 1, 2018)

IIRC Adam D used the 85 for awhile, but then switched to the 81.


----------



## capac (Mar 1, 2018)

I think even Joel used it. Not sure when though. The end of heartache era maybe?


----------



## elkoki (Mar 1, 2018)

Oops I just realized at the end of what I wrote I put I like the 60's tone. I never actually used one , I meant to say 66. I really like the 66 and I was describing how it sounds..


----------



## btbg (Mar 6, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 60.
> 
> I like the clear, clean, glassy sound it has. It doesn't mud up at all. The 85 is higher output, even moreso than the 81. Muds up easily, not as clear... it's just not a good neck pickup IMO.
> 
> Another option would be the 60A. Would have more beef than the 60, without being over-the-top crazy like the 85.



Agreed. But fuck I love the 85 in the bridge!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 6, 2018)

81 neck, 85 bridge.


----------



## that short guy (Mar 6, 2018)

If you're going to be doing any kind of playing other than lead work, go with the 60. 

The 85 is great for lead work but any kind of rhythm playing in a neck position and it looses all definition and gets muddy pretty fast.

But for a beat of both worlds pup get the 66.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 6, 2018)

Go with the 60X I picked up a Schecter Banshee last year it had a 85 & 81 in it that I swapped for the 85X in bridge and the 60X in neck the 60X is warm and has clarity but can also conjure up some damn tasty cleans and funk tones.


----------

